# Ich will durch die Hölle!



## BoomLabor (19. Mai 2012)

Hey,

vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da der es mir ermöglichen würde mal in die Hölle zu schnuppern. Ich wäre sehr zum Dank verpflichtet wenn ich einen Gästepass bekommen könnte.
Vielleicht hilft es mir bei der Kaufentscheidung.

Liebe Grüße,
Tom


----------

